# New boat record for me



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Headed out yesterday to fish the last day of snapper season and caught this big girl on live bait along with a mixed bag of other species. The water was over 84 degrees and murky everywhere but we were still able to convince the fish to bite.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Dandy, for sure!


----------



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice fish, how deep was she?


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

125 feet.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob..
Nicely done sir!!


----------



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanx, I am usually inside 100’ but looking to venture into deeper water and would like to reach keeper scamp.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

That is an awesome last day keeper. What did that monster measure? Good size mingos out there too.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice! What was the weight?


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanjs everyone. She was 38 1/2 inches and right at 30 pounds.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief, I would be proud of that one.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

DoubleD said:


> Thanjs everyone. She was 38 1/2 inches and right at 30 pounds.


I've been told by good authority that any red snapper over 36" are TERRIBLE to eat. If you shoot me your address I'll come take it off your hands so you don't have to feed that stuff to anyone.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

The way I read it, the season doesn’t end until the 28th


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

You are correct - It was our last day that we are able to fish them this season.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Glad I read it right...I’m fishing Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Huuuuge! Good going


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

it's illegal to catch ars that big. lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> it's illegal to catch ars that big. lol.
> jack


it goes out next week for Alabama right? Or am I remembering that wrong


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> it goes out next week for Alabama right? Or am I remembering that wrong


you got me. i'll text mathgeek and check the status.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> you got me. i'll text mathgeek and check the status.
> jack


Google says Aug 3 for Alabama


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I think we will be out there tomorrow also. See ya'll at the mass bright and early.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jack2 said:


> you got me. i'll text mathgeek and check the status.
> jack


If we get a YouTube video about catching Red Snapper where we're walked through a 15 min narration on how to tie a bottom rig filmed in a yokel's basement and another googan 20 minute vid on how to launch a 'Snappah Boat', I'm going to hold you personally responsible. Just fair warning.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> it goes out next week for Alabama right? Or am I remembering that wrong


It doesn't end until announced and I haven't heard any announcments yet? If it's next week somebody better get on the ball letting people know!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> It doesn't end until announced and I haven't heard any announcments yet? If it's next week somebody better get on the ball letting people know!


they will announce it at mid night the morning of then write tickets all day


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

coming into perdido pass, we hardly ever get checked.
mark is correct about the "until further notice", when they decide from the outdooralabama ars callins.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> coming into perdido pass, we hardly ever get checked.
> mark is correct about the "until further notice", when they decide from the outdooralabama ars callins.
> jack


I get checked at boggy point almost everytime I got checked 1 time when I put the boat in the water and tied to dock parked the truck and they checked the cooler before they would let me leave the dock


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> coming into perdido pass, we hardly ever get checked.
> mark is correct about the "until further notice", when they decide from the outdooralabama ars callins.
> jack


well I guess that means the ramp will be packed again this weekend! Great


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

we usually go on monday to avoid the circus. lol
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> we usually go on monday to avoid the circus. lol
> jack


Damn work! Hard to get off on Mondays and even harder to get someone to fish on a Monday. Guess I will be dealing with it this weekend Gota go when you can I guess


----------

